# wacom not working,but wacom drivers are installed



## Gingle (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello, is anyone on right now? I have a very difficult case I can't solve, it's too overwhelming. I need the biggest BSD administrator boss. The problem is that I can't get my Wacom tablet working correctly. It's not working how it should, like it does in every other os. I'm using TrueOS, which is a sorta like a type of unix bsd but with heavy modifications, I tried following the instructions in this wiki that tells on how to get it running https://wiki.freebsd.org/WacomTablet, and I have everything it requires installed already. But there is no cuse4bsd_load="YES" line in my /boot/loader.conf. Nor is there 
	
	



```
devd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
webcamd_enable="YES"
```
 in my /etc/rc.conf, 
And when I try to add these lines via the text editor it never saves no matter how many times I try to do it. What am I doing wrong? How come it's not saving? And when I try to open these files in terminal as root it says permission denied, so I can't edit these files to contain these lines. How am I supposed to get my tablet working?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2017)

Gingle said:


> I'm using TrueOS


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## Gingle (Apr 13, 2017)

SirDice said:


> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


can you please stay on topic? ,that has already been stated, your reply is not helping my question ,it is a frivolous distraction and poisonous to my goal , i need information on how to add more info to */etc/rc.conf* and /boot/loader.conf so it can change how it works with my wacom


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2017)

Try actually reading the link; FreeBSD derivatives (TrueOS is a derivative) are not supported here. If you want support for TrueOS go to the TrueOS forums.


----------



## Gingle (Apr 13, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Try actually reading the link; FreeBSD derivatives (TrueOS is a derivative) are not supported here. If you want support for TrueOS go to the TrueOS forums.


 ok enough about TrueOS now ,let's put that behind and forget about it, So if i were to say that im using freebsd with a kde desktop, what would your response be on how to add lines i need from the wiki link to */etc/rc.conf* and /boot/loader.conf so it can change how it works with my wacom?


----------



## Gingle (Apr 13, 2017)

I need help setting up a freebsd with kde desktop that works with wacom tablets , anyone out there with a freebsd desktop that uses a wacom tablet on it ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2017)

Gingle said:


> What would your response be on how to add lines I need from the wiki link to /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf so it can change how it works with my wacom?


Just use an editor like ee(1) or vi(1) as root. There's nothing in FreeBSD preventing you from editing those files.


----------

